# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تأكد الاول ان جهازك يستطيع تشغيل اللعبه

## harbic

ـاكد ان جهازك يستطيع تشغيل اللعبه قبل تنزيلها

الفيديو ده هيعلمك ازاى

http://www.flixya.com/video/702214/_...puter_Before_Y



وهذه صفحتى بها فيديوهات تعليميه اخرى عن الكمبيوتر




http://www.flixya.com/gallery/10782/theseotitle



اتمنى انها تحوز اعجالكم




وده كمان فيديو شرح تسريع الكمبيوتر
http://www.flixya.com/video/702165/_...omputer_Easily

----------

